# Ridgid CS6PAK vs CS10 Thoughts....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I haven't used it yet but I finally had a chance to turn the CS6PAK on.

First impressions & thoughts...

Software/user interface of the CS6PAK is better than the CS10, there are more needed options available. The CS10 could be upgraded through a software/firware upgrade (as I was told it would be years ago) but I guess Ridgid has bigger fish to fry ???

The included thumb drive in the CS6PAK is worthless (too short) unless you have a woman or child near by to reach in the little cavity and pull it out for you. I installed a longer one.

I know batteries are the way to go but every now & then your going to end up with dead ones on the job. The optional CS6PAK Ridgid AC power adapter lists for $243.80  Are you kidding me ??? I don't know why they went away from the laptop style $30.00 power supply ? The CS10 has a handy tucked away AC cord wired in the back of the unit for those emergencies.

Will add more thoughts as time goes on...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with all of your points, especially the USB drive. I had to order longer drives just to get them in and out of the monitor. I'm also pissed off that there are no more firmware updates for my cs1000, especially since I paid a fortune for it only a little more than 2 years ago.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Just removed the bulky docking handle, per instructions. Ready for the van.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

My rep said he didn't know the price of the Ridgid AC adapter, but I told him to order it anyway, I didn't know it was THAT expensive though. What a rip. Got to have it though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

The ac adaptor was 220-230 @ ohiotool.com


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Can't you guys just figure out what the voltage is of the AC adapter and use a generic?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Everyone brags about that cs6 . I didnt like it just from the pics so ordered the cs10 and was very happy.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

justme said:


> Everyone brags about that cs6 . I didnt like it just from the pics so ordered the cs10 and was very happy.



Yes the CS10 is the way to go if you can afford it.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> Can't you guys just figure out what the voltage is of the AC adapter and use a generic?




Ridgid has over engineered the damn thing. Not going to be easy. Very disappointing.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Go figure. If you have a burned out battery you could make one really easy.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

you would need an old laptop charger (18v to 21v and a old battery.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I used the CS6PAK for the first time on a job today. After all the great raves I must say I'm disappointed with the screen quality/size. I almost put it back in the van and pulled my CS10 out. Looks on par with my old Ridgid miniPAK which it basically replaced in the Ridgid lineup.

A good little monitor but for the real/important jobs it will stay in the van. I basically bought it for a backup with recording capabilities and for that I'm fine with it, worth the money


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Used the CS6PAK again this morning on a short run to a septic tank. Awesome monitor paired with my microreel/microdrain for quick jobs.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Im picking up a cs6pak and mini reel with scout locator this week... biting the bullet and hoping to "only cry once" more after two other disappointments (sce and wct).


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

So the cs6 is not as good as the c10 but better than the ca300?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

For me, the CS6 is every bit as good if not better than a CS10 as long as you don't mind a smaller screen. I know Assy will disagree.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

PPRI said:


> So the cs6 is not as good as the c10 but better than the ca300?




Yes, you are correct and anybody that does not agree... well... they are just plain not telling the truth ! How can a 12.1" screen not be better that a 5.7" screen :blink:

I only use my CA300 with my microdrain for toilets.

Seeing is believing...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Yes, you are correct and anybody that does not agree... well... they are just plain not telling the truth ! How can a 12.1" screen not be better that a 5.7" screen :blink:
> 
> I only use my CA300 for toilets.
> 
> Seeing is believing...


Ok! Here's the scenario. Somebody offers me, or I win my choice of a CS10 or a CS6. Of course I would choose the C10, I mean its got a bigger screen and many people say its better just for that reason. Then, I find one of those people offer to sell the them a brand new CS10 for $800 off new, then buy the CS6 and put some cash in my hand. :yes:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

My cs6 has already got me laid twice!

ok, that was a lie. But I am glad I choose it and saved the coin. Aj Coleman said they feel the picture is most crisp and clear on the 6. Im sure the cs10 is awesome too, I like the idea of a large screen. I also like how small the 6 is in my van, it sits on the shelf nicely.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

760GWS said:


> Im picking up a cs6pak and mini reel with scout locator this week... biting the bullet and hoping to "only cry once" more after two other disappointments (sce and wct).


760, where you buying from?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

wharfrat said:


> My cs6 has already got me laid twice!
> 
> ok, that was a lie. But I am glad I choose it and saved the coin. Aj Coleman said they feel the picture is most crisp and clear on the 6. Im sure the cs10 is awesome too, I like the idea of a large screen. I also like how small the 6 is in my van, it sits on the shelf nicely.


I'm so glad you like it! Seriously though, I'd be bummed if after all the hype you ended up disliking it.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> 760, where you buying from?


Just thru Ferguson. They had a tool day w bbq. My employee was salivating; and we had been volleying back and forth about how nice it would be...
Nice for him, not his coin


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> Yes, you are correct and anybody that does not agree... well... they are just plain not telling the truth ! *How can a 12.1" screen not be better that a 5.7" screen *:blink:
> 
> I only use my CA300 with my microdrain for toilets.
> 
> Seeing is believing...


Because the controls for the cs6 are all within arms reach while the CS10 sits on the ground. People smarter then most of us have discovered an optimum size screen for close viewing......hence the reason the iphone hasn't gone the way of the bigger screen. I see the cs6 as the same thing


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I kind of have the same screen size with the DVDPAK2. I just want to be able to save to a flash drive. I find myself leaning in towards the screen alot to see better, so I was eyeing the c10


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

The cs6 records on usb, no?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> The cs6 records on usb, no?


Yup!


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Anybody have success viewing the raw videos on a Mac? Two customers with thumb drives from other companies said they were pc-only videos.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Bigger screen doesn't necessarily equate to a better monitor, especially with the price difference. IMO, CS6 is the best bang for the buck. I have a CS1000 but don't feel the need for a bigger screen when I'm using the CS6.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Bigger screen doesn't necessarily equate to a better monitor, especially with the price difference. IMO, CS6 is the best bang for the buck. I have a CS1000 but don't feel the need for a bigger screen when I'm using the CS6.




I can only say "to each their own". Yes probably best bang for buck but not the best. For me there is a huge difference between the 5.7" and 12.1" screen.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Soooooo, why the Pak and not the original CS6 Asssy? Wouln't the CS6 fit in the holder for your Micro Drain/Reel?

I had a CS6 that got destroyed (my own fault, not due to quality). I am replacing it and now that the CS6Pak is out I'm considering that, but the handle on the CS6 sure was nice for showing to customers. I'm thinking the Pak would be easier to mount to the big Plus reel.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Soooooo, why the Pak and not the original CS6 Asssy? Wouln't the CS6 fit in the holder for your Micro Drain/Reel?
> 
> I had a CS6 that got destroyed (my own fault, not due to quality). I am replacing it and now that the CS6Pak is out I'm considering that, but the handle on the CS6 sure was nice for showing to customers. I'm thinking the Pak would be easier to mount to the big Plus reel.




Not sure if it would mount on the microdrain/microreel, prolly not and prolly wouldn't be a good idea as it would be top heavy. Even if it did the viewing angle when mounted is not always the preferred angle.

I like to set the monitor on the floor or on top of something and then adjust the angle to my liking. Same with the reel, I adjust it for a favorable position which is not always a good location for viewing a monitor.

When a customer is paying for an inspection the CS10 will most likely be present.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Soooooo, why the Pak and not the original CS6 Asssy? Wouln't the CS6 fit in the holder for your Micro Drain/Reel?
> 
> I had a *CS6 that got destroyed (my own fault, not due to quality)*. I am replacing it and now that the CS6Pak is out I'm considering that, but the handle on the CS6 sure was nice for showing to customers. I'm thinking the Pak would be easier to mount to the big Plus reel.


What happened? Fell off a roof?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> I can only say "to each their own". Yes probably best bang for buck but not the best. For me there is a huge difference between the 5.7" and 12.1" screen.



I was thinking the same thing. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Different strokes for different folks.




Yup, just like some like them thick... :laughing:


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Yup, just like some like them thick... :laughing:



TMI, Assy. TMI.


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Fell off the back of my moving truck when the hatch latch broke. I posted this on the Ridgid forum last year. 
-Swade


----------

